# Fila Watches



## athenadane (Feb 27, 2008)

hi all

as a newbie can sombody give me help with the movement on a fila titanium chrono i have had for a couple of years the case back says

titanium case ,10atm ,391-g-japan movt-ym62

thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What do you want to know?

Its a Epson (Seiko) movement that is used in quite a few watches... Google *Epson ym62 movement * and you will find lots of listings.....


----------



## athenadane (Feb 27, 2008)

jasonm said:


> What do you want to know?
> 
> Its a Epson (Seiko) movement that is used in quite a few watches... Google *Epson ym62 movement * and you will find lots of listings.....


forgot to mentio is the watch waterproof thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

10 atm = 10 atmospheres, so yes it is waterproof.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, its water resistant....

Depends on what you want to do with it.....

Some will say you can go submerged to 100M and it will be fine...

Others will say dont get steam near it......









Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Also bear in mind that once you open the watch to change the battery etc, then its integrity can no longer be relied upon. if you are planning on going underwater with it, get it tested first. The testing costs are likely to be a large proportion of the watches residual value. The choice is yours 

It may need new seals.


----------

